# Mt Bachelor



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm making a trip to Oregon to visit friends next week. They live next door to mt bachelor. 

I would appreciate any insight members might have regarding favorite runs and mountain tips. I am a big sky local with 50ish days per season if that helps.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

You might b wonderinlg why i just dont ask people im going to visit. Let me clarify. Friends are not really locals there. They have a vacation home. They don't tend to get the most out of their mountain experience.

Thanks


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the best freeriding on Bach is on the backside and on northwest chair. if NW is running you can take runs two and three ridges to the riders left from the top of the lift and get sick tree runs if there's any fresh snow. even better is the backside off of the summit chair curling over to NW. the further you traverse at the top before you drop in the less you have to ride the cattrack back at the bottom. 

theres a fun cornice off of sunrise to the riders right from the top of the lift, and the tree runs on outback are good if there has been some fresh as well. 

if its spring conditions they have really good parks these days so lapping park can be fun on skyliner. theres also a fun run called redline that goes to the riders left right under the pine marten chair, cuts over one or two bowls and then drop in to some natural windlips and hips on your right before riding the cat back to the front of the mt. for the showtime kickers or boxes or whatever they have on the front of the hill. 

Bachelor is fun


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I don`t know Mt. Bachelor well, but if you can spare a day to make the drive to Mt. Hood, you should. Ideally, two days; one at Meadows and one at Timberline...:thumbsup:


Thanks for beating me to that. I was debating on run up to hood. I didn't know which resort to hit up though.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the best freeriding on Bach is on the backside and on northwest chair. if NW is running you can take runs two and three ridges to the riders left from the top of the lift and get sick tree runs if there's any fresh snow. even better is the backside off of the summit chair curling over to NW. the further you traverse at the top before you drop in the less you have to ride the cattrack back at the bottom.
> 
> theres a fun cornice off of sunrise to the riders right from the top of the lift, and the tree runs on outback are good if there has been some fresh as well.
> 
> ...


This is good info. Not a big park guy but my son is. I'm still nursing a broken clavicle. 
much appreciated


----------

